# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Hỏi về lỗi AL20 Mitsubishi MR-J2S-20A

## tieubao2001

Mình có con máy cắt plasma CNC hiện đang báo lỗi AL20. Cứ khi cắm kết nối động cơ servo HC-KFS23 vào thì lại bị lỗi. Không thể điều khiển mỏ plasma được. Ai biết chỉ giúp mình với nhé, xem có phải mình hỏng động cơ servo hay encoder ko? Cảm ơn

----------


## Vanhiep96

> Mình có con máy cắt plasma CNC hiện đang báo lỗi AL20. Cứ khi cắm kết nối động cơ servo HC-KFS23 vào thì lại bị lỗi. Không thể điều khiển mỏ plasma được. Ai biết chỉ giúp mình với nhé, xem có phải mình hỏng động cơ servo hay encoder ko? Cảm ơn


Hình như lỗi này là encoder bác ạ

----------


## vantu209

> Mình có con máy cắt plasma CNC hiện đang báo lỗi AL20. Cứ khi cắm kết nối động cơ servo HC-KFS23 vào thì lại bị lỗi. Không thể điều khiển mỏ plasma được. Ai biết chỉ giúp mình với nhé, xem có phải mình hỏng động cơ servo hay encoder ko? Cảm ơn


Con Động Cơ của bác lỗi rồi nhé AL 20 Báo lỗi Phần encoder nhưng động cơ lỗi dẫn tới báo AL 20 
Cần tư vấn Bạn call : 0968576929 Mình chuyên sửả chữa servo driver, và biến tần

----------


## Baohan

Theo mình thì do bạn đụn vào cốt servo làm dịch chuyển vị trí dẫn đến lỗi al20 hoặc là bị bụi vào encoder.nên chỉnh vị trí hoặc vệ sinh encoder.tỷ lệ bị va chạm vào cốt rất cao.

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Mình thì bị lạ hơn. Mình có 2 driver Mr-j2s-40a và 1 motor, khi mình test run driver thứ 1 thì chạy bình thường nhưng test driver 2 thì motor bị rung và báo lỗi 20, không hiểu tại sao luôn

----------


## spkt2004

Motor bị rung khi chạy với driver 2 có lẽ do set pn03 pn04 quá cao. Set lại chắc ổn

----------

yeuthichcnc

----------


## Minhhp1983

> Mình thì bị lạ hơn. Mình có 2 driver Mr-j2s-40a và 1 motor, khi mình test run driver thứ 1 thì chạy bình thường nhưng test driver 2 thì motor bị rung và báo lỗi 20, không hiểu tại sao luôn


Mình nghĩ do phần công xuất bị mất 1pha,trước mình cũng bị hiện tượng này trên yaskawa singma5

----------


## yeuthichcnc

> Motor bị rung khi chạy với driver 2 có lẽ do set pn03 pn04 quá cao. Set lại chắc ổn


Set pn03 pn04 là sao bạn, mình mới nghiên cứu lỉnh vực này nên không rành lắm nhờ bạn chỉ giup

----------


## yeuthichcnc

> Mình nghĩ do phần công xuất bị mất 1pha,trước mình cũng bị hiện tượng này trên yaskawa singma5


Vậy là cái Driver thứ 2 bị NG hả bạn, mình chắc là không NG tại vì mình lắp vào máy thì chạy được

----------


## spkt2004

bạn lưu lại giá trị Pn03, Pn04 giữ lại để cài lại sau.
Rồi bạn set lại cả 2 về số 1 hết nếu là motor trơn không hộp số, còn nếu motor có hộp số thì cứ set pn03 lớn hơn pn04 bao nhiêu lần tùy theo tỉ số truyền của hộp số là bao nhiêu.

----------

